# Class Instanzen Dynamisch erzeugen



## hacpro (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen.. 

Ist es möglich von einer Klasse Person z.B dyamisch Instanzen zu erzeugen?

Also das heisst:
============> Person p = new Person();
Und dies in einer for schleife und 10mal  wiederholen... so das die Instanzen p1,p2,p3... u.s.w erzeugt werden...

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic65159_fragen-variablennamen.html


----------



## hacpro (9. Feb 2009)

thx  bin auch auf eine lösung gekommen.. 

		ArrayList dyn = new ArrayList<MaterialTreeNode>();
		MaterialTreeNode m;
		for(int i=0;i<10;i++){
			String t = "haha"+i;
			m = new MaterialTreeNode(t);
			dyn.add(m);
		}

}


----------

